# Travel Talk > Travel Tips >  Coopers Beach - Southampton, New York

## sharjeel

Rub elbows with the rich and famous along this wide, white-sand beach, a true Hamptons treasure. A stroll along Coopers Beach offers the unique view of a seemingly endless Atlantic on one side and historic mansions on the other. Ideal for families, the gently sloping beach has lifeguards, a snack bar, chair and umbrella rentals, and a summer concert series. Allow time for shopping in town on quaint, tree-lined streets like Jobs Lane. Parking is pricey and can be tight, so arrive early.

----------


## ElsieWatson

I think thyroid is all because of the increase in sugar levels. Sugar only Boost Your energy level in the short-term, eliminating it from your diet may help regulate your energy levels. I have read an article and https://australianwritings.net/blog/...suasive-essay/ writing services stating removing sugar from your diet may help your skin and stress levels, it's not easy to adopt a sugar free diet.

----------

